# معلومــــــــــــــات غريبة وجديدة



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*الولاعة عرفت قبل أن يعرف عود الثقاب*
*

*
*عالم الفيزياء « ألبرت اينشتاين » كان يجد صعوبة في النطق حتى بلغ سن التاسعة وكان والداه ومعلموه يعتقدون أنه متخلف عقلياً*
*

*
*« ألكسندر غراهام بيل » مخترع التليفون لم يتصل هاتفيا مطلقا بزوجته أو أمه وذلك لأنهما كانتا مصابتين بالصمم*
*

*
*أن القائد العسكري والإمبراطور الفرنسي « نابليون بونابرت » كان يصاب بالذعر عندما يواجه " قطة "*
*

*
*أن قائد حزب العمال الوطني الإشتراكي وزعيم ألمانيا النازية « هتلر » كان يخاف من الأماكن المغلقة*
*

*
*يقول « علماء الفلك » أن عدد النجوم المتناثرة في أرجاء الكون يزيد على عدد حبيبات الرمل الموجودة في كوكب الأرض*
*

*
*أن الحوت الأزرق هو أثقل و أكبر وأضخم مخلوق في العالم حيث يبلغ حجم قلب الحوت الأزرق البالغ يبلغ حجم سيارة , أما لسانه فيبلغ طوله حوالي خمسة*
*

*
*أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً في البحار « عمياء »*
*

*
*يعتبر الإخطبوط هو الحيوان الأذكى في عالم اللافقاريات عندما يفقد الإخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما بعد تضع أنثى الإخطبوط « 60 ألف » بيضة ثم تلزم مخبأها ولا تغادره حتى تموت جوعا الإخطبوط له « 10 أرجل » و «3 قلوب »*
*

*
*حيوان « خروف البحر » يذرف دموعاً حقيقية عندما يكون حزينا أو متألما أو في خطر*
*

*
*« فرس البحر » الحيوان الوحيد الذي يقوم الذكر فيه بالحمل والولادة حليب أنثى« فرس النهر » المرضعة لون وردي فاتح*
*

*
*هناك نوع من الضفادع يعرف باسم « ضفدع قابيل » وإذا لعقه شخص بلسانه فإنه يصاب بالهلوسة# تولد الضفادع بدون أرجل*
*

*​

*صوت « البطة » لا يرد الصدى في أي مكان، و السبب غير معروف*
*

*​ 
*يمكن للحلزون أن ينام لمدة « 3 سنوات » متواصله*
*

*​ 
*حاسة التذوق عند الفراشات في قدميها*​ 
*النحلة » ترفرف بجناحيها بمعدل «350 » مرة في الثانية الواحدة*​ 
*

*​ 
*تستطيع « أفعى الأصلة الإفريقية » أن تبقى على قيد الحياة بلا طعام لمدة سنتين كاملتين*​ 
*

*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 أبريل 2011)

معلومات جميلة و قييييييييييييمة
الرب يباركك أختي الغالية


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2011)

*أن القائد العسكري والإمبراطور الفرنسي « نابليون بونابرت » كان يصاب بالذعر عندما يواجه " قطة "
بيفكرنى ببنوتى جريئه دايما الا قدام القطط هههههههههه
بس بجد معلومات جديده يا مانوو واول مره اعرفها 
ميرررسى يا غاليه
واجدعها تقييم علشانك حبيبتى*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> معلومات جميلة و قييييييييييييمة
> الرب يباركك أختي الغالية


*ميرسى على مرورك الرائع شذا البنفسج*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أن القائد العسكري والإمبراطور الفرنسي « نابليون بونابرت » كان يصاب بالذعر عندما يواجه " قطة "*
> *بيفكرنى ببنوتى جريئه دايما الا قدام القطط هههههههههه*
> *بس بجد معلومات جديده يا مانوو واول مره اعرفها *
> *ميرررسى يا غاليه*
> *واجدعها تقييم علشانك حبيبتى*


*ههههههههههههه *
*لية كدا دا انا عندى قطة قمررر هتيها عندى اسبوع اخليها تموت فى القطط *
*وتخليكى تجبلها واحدة كمان هههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا غالية على تقييمك ومرورك الجميل والمشجع *
*ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههه فضحتوا العلماء والروؤساء 
بس عموما انا بحسد البتاعة اللى بتنام 3 سنين دى هههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى ع المعلومات الجديدة دى 
واحلى تقييم لمانتى
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه فضحتوا العلماء والروؤساء *​
> *بس عموما انا بحسد البتاعة اللى بتنام 3 سنين دى هههههههه*
> *ميرسى حبيبتى ع المعلومات الجديدة دى *
> *واحلى تقييم لمانتى*​


*ميرسى يا سكرة على التقييم*
*نورتى يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا حبي

معلومات جميلة زيك

واحلي تقييم ليكي يا قمر


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا حبي
> 
> معلومات جميلة زيك
> 
> واحلي تقييم ليكي يا قمر


*انتى اللى جميلة يا روزيتى *
*ميرسى يا قمر متحرمش منك ابدااااا*​


----------



## twety (4 أبريل 2011)

*حلووووووووين خالص
واغلبهم مكنتش اعرفهم بس بجد خلوين وخفاف
بس يابخت فرس البحر بيريح المدام ههههههه
وصعب عليا بجد خروف البحر غلبان خالص حتى باين على شكله
ميرسى يا احلى مانا
واحلى تفييم ليكى ياعمرى
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

twety قال:


> *حلووووووووين خالص*
> *واغلبهم مكنتش اعرفهم بس بجد خلوين وخفاف*
> *بس يابخت فرس البحر بيريح المدام ههههههه*
> *وصعب عليا بجد خروف البحر غلبان خالص حتى باين على شكله*
> ...


*هههههههه على رايك صح بيريح المدام *
*ميرسى يا عمرى على تشجيعك الجميل *
*ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابدااااااا*​


----------



## yousteka (4 أبريل 2011)

معلومات جديدة خالص بجد
ميرسي ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## vetaa (4 أبريل 2011)

*جامدين واول مرة اعرفهم
وعجبنى نابليون زيي كده ههههه
وكمان الذكر اللى بيبقى حامل اخيرا حد 
بيشيل الحكايه دى هههههه

ميرسى يا قمر
ويستحق تقييم بجد
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أبريل 2011)

yousteka قال:


> معلومات جديدة خالص بجد
> 
> 
> ميرسي ليكى يا قمر​


 
*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا سكرة *
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 أبريل 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *جامدين واول مرة اعرفهم*
> *وعجبنى نابليون زيي كده ههههه*
> *وكمان الذكر اللى بيبقى حامل اخيرا حد *
> *بيشيل الحكايه دى هههههه*
> ...


*هههههههههه تصدقى محسسانى انتى وتويتى اخوات *
*نفس تعليقك ههههههههههه*
*نورتينى يا قمر*​


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

*معلومات حلوة اوي
و عجبني خروف البحر اوي 
سيبك انتي عندنا في مصر ناس اغرب من كده هههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (6 أبريل 2011)

الشخصيات العظيمة دى كمان كان عندها مخاوف وبالرغم من ده ناجحة يعنى فى امل اهه هههههههههههههه
رائع يا منا


----------



## نونوس14 (6 أبريل 2011)

*فعلا معلومات جديدة اول مرة اعرفها*
*ميرسى على الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 أبريل 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *فعلا معلومات جديدة اول مرة اعرفها*
> *ميرسى على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يباركك*



*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا سكرة 
وميرسى على تقييم 
نورتينى يا قمر 
اتمنى يكون عجبك 
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *معلومات حلوة اوي
> و عجبني خروف البحر اوي
> سيبك انتي عندنا في مصر ناس اغرب من كده هههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههه تفتكر
ميرسى على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> الشخصيات العظيمة دى كمان كان عندها مخاوف وبالرغم من ده ناجحة يعنى فى امل اهه هههههههههههههه
> رائع يا منا


*تصدقى اه يا اوختى هههههههه
ربنا ميحرمنيش من تشجيعك ابدا يا سكر 
نورتينى 
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رووووووووووووووووووعه 

احلى تقييم

+++
*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2011)

_*جميل وراائع جداا
شكرا لمجهودك
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _*جميل وراائع جداا*_​
> _*شكرا لمجهودك*_
> 
> _*سلام المسيح*_​


*ميرسى على مرور حضرتك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sevar_sheer (8 أبريل 2011)

معلومات جميلة ورائعة..
شكرا لك


----------



## خواطر (8 أبريل 2011)

فعلا معلومات غريبة جدا

وجديدة وحلوة 

مشكورة يا قمر


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

sevar_sheer قال:


> معلومات جميلة ورائعة..
> شكرا لك


*ميرسى على مرورك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

خواطر قال:


> فعلا معلومات غريبة جدا
> 
> وجديدة وحلوة
> 
> مشكورة يا قمر


*ميرسى خواطر على مرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 أبريل 2011)

معلومات جديدة اول مرة اسمع عنها 

ميرسي ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*معلومات حلوة جدة وفيها الجديد عليا
شكرا مانا
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أبريل 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> معلومات جديدة اول مرة اسمع عنها ​
> 
> 
> ميرسي ليكى يا قمر​


*اتمنى يكون الموضوع عجبك يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*
*نورتينى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *معلومات حلوة جدة وفيها الجديد عليا*​
> *شكرا مانا*​


 
*ميرسى مارو على مرورك *
*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

معلومات جديدة وجميلة
واحلي تقييم الك
شكرا الك مانا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> معلومات جديدة وجميلة
> واحلي تقييم الك
> شكرا الك مانا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


*اتمنى يكون عجبك يا جوجو *
*وميرسى خالص على تقييمك الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

